# don't give up



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

on clomid i have just got my bfp on 150mg first cycle of this high dose. i am 5 weeks and 4 days really scared this one won't stick like last one


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

take care
Natasha


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations ... keeping fingers crossed for you  

Mollie xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

CONGATULATIONS     

Sending you lots of sticky vibes....

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Big fat congrats...
It's great to have some good news on the clomid threads..

Hope everything goes well

Kare xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations Jennifer!!

Try to stay positive    i know its easier said than done!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 mths

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Huge Congrats Jennifer!!!

This is what we want, MORE BFP's !!!!!

   


xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jennifer

Congrats hun.....sending positive vibes       I know you must be anxious but rest up and look after your precious bean


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Many congrats sweetie


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Jennifer!!!  That is wonderful news   

How long were you on clomid for?

Take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fantastic news Jennifer!! 

you've been on these   pills for a while too haven't you if I remember rightly?

Keep   and make the most of the peace and quiet over the next 9 months!!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Jennifer wonderful news


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats Jennifer, take care

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Massive Congratulations    Really gives us all hope too.

How long were you on Clomid for?

Good luck, I hope it all goes smoothly         to you!!  Jo x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

congratulations!!!!!!!!

I know it's hard but try to relax and remain positive, take as much rest as you can. No hoovering/heavy lifting etc. You're bound to be nervous after what happened last time but take every day at a time. Am so pleased for you, look after yourself

Emma xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jennifer,

just wanted to congratulate you- what wonderful news xxxxx
          

enjoy your healthy nine months xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Many congrats!  Always nice to hear of more BFP's. here's sending loads of   for the months to come.
Loads of love
Chris xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

thank you all i was on clomid 50mg for 3 months then a 2 month break then 100mg for 2 months then my first dose of 150 mg definately knew i ovulated bd every day from cd5 to 23 temps went up cm was plentiful after cd 13 tested cd 26 but bfn then cd 35 woke up 4.30 am with nausea and unable to sleep then did the same on cd36 which was last fri did a test 11am and it came up a strong bfp within 30seconds i couldnt believe it then sat ended up in a+e with tummy bug and dehydration as couldnt keep fluids down, saw bean on scan on monday and its in the right place. i cant wait til next scan and see the heartbeat i got lots of funny niggles asked doc for a scan as i was scared there were more than 2 as it is a high dose then they were concerned that it was ohss. i hadnt even considered that scan showed ovaries very polycystic as the sonographer said but they let me out monday afternoon after re-hydrating me. so dont lose hope i was losing hope thinking i was never going to ovulate again.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Brill story Jen, and Congratulations Again    Jo x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

A big fat congratulations to you.

Best of wishes for a very healthy pregnancy!


----------

